# Frozen Semen



## Chris bailey (Apr 22, 2015)

FC NDC HAWKEYE RED WHITE BLUE (BANNER) $1,000 Note - 10 Breedings for $6500 
FC NDC HAWKEYE’S SEA WOLF
(CAPPY) Yellow Factored $900 Note - 3 breedings for $2,000
CNAF FC SALTMARSH CODY’S $2,000
(CODY) Chocolate Factored 
FC SPIRIT PAR SHOOTER (PAR) chocolate factored $1,000 per
2 breedings $1’500
NFC FC AFC TWO RIVERS LUCKY (WILLIE) $1000 per Note - Or 15 Breedings for $9,500
FC AFC CNF CNAF NIGHTWINGS MARSH LEADER (GUIDE) $3,000 per 
Note - 3 breedings for $6000 FIRM 


SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!!
CHRIS 1-860-459-2110
[email protected]


----------

